

Top US Military Twitter Feed 'hacked by Islamic State' - arunc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/30781377

======
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8875353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8875353)

